# Strother SR-71 long draw tuning ?



## skinner2008 (Aug 14, 2008)

I have a SR-71 29.5 inch draw 70lb and I have put new string on it but now I can get the cams in time but the top draw stop is about 1/8 inch from toughing the limb and it has no more adjustment left in it and the bow is shooting slower than before I changed the strings. can anyone give me a step by step info on how to set these bows up as far as the strings and cams thanks for any help


----------



## Ksman (Apr 8, 2010)

You have to tune the bow at rest first. 
Set your A to A and bras will come from cam in the right orientation and string lengths.
Set the cams off the lime to the holes in the cam then fine tune from that.
Set stops from chart and adjust on draw board.


----------



## skinner2008 (Aug 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## skinner2008 (Aug 14, 2008)

ttt


----------

